# Is A 6" Vice Too Big For A Pm 932m



## Hozzie (Nov 6, 2016)

I ordered a PM 932M last week.  I now need to get a vice.  Matt was out of his 5" vices and I think I want something bigger than a 4".  

I know most like the Kurt Vices and there is a D688 6" on their scratch and dent site.  I have also looked at a 5" Glacern and am open to others which are a fair amount less.  I do normally subscribe to the buy once/cry once theory, but for me it is about value, not just spending the most.  I would rather pay 75% the price for 90-95% of the same quality/function than 100% for 100% if that makes sense.  I am just a hobbyist so I suspect many of them would be ok for me.

Anyway, is a 6" vice too big for the 932?  I still and leaning towards a 5" unless there is some big advantage.  I just know many like the Kurt vices.

Thanks.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a 5" Glacern on my Rockwell, and it fits great.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 6, 2016)

you will not go wrong with a Kurt!
a 6" may be a little bit big, but shouldn't be regarded as a deal breaker for a quality vise.


----------



## JR49 (Nov 6, 2016)

I respectfully disagree with Ulma Doctor,  I've had my 932 for almost a year now, and feel that a 6" vise would be too big.  Even the 5" Homge from Matt hangs off the front of the table a bit.  I've heard good things about the Glacern 5" vise.  Having said all this, I should also say that I have never used a Kurt, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.  Good luck with the 932M, I'm still thrilled with mine,   JR49


----------



## Hozzie (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  I think I will go with the 5" Glacern.   I have read nothing but good reviews and the price seems reasonable.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (May 29, 2017)

Just trying to understand the lingo here.  My 6" Shars just about covers my cross slide & does indeed hang out in front & back. Height has always been my battle while using benchtop machines.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 29, 2017)

Nope just right.


----------

